# Ayone suffer from terrible PVC's during pregnancy



## Sweedot

Im really not sure if this is the right place to post, but it seemed more logical than the first trimester board.

I'm currently almost 5 weeks along with baby number two, I had a fairly trouble free first pregnancy, despite being overweight. Shortly after I gave birth I started getting frightening skipped heart beats. At first they came once in a while and then I would get episodes of them every so many weeks that would last for hours and leave me dizzy. They went away after a few months and then came back. I suffered a misscarriage and did not have them too badly during that pregnancy, which ended at 12 weeks. I noticed they had started up again recently, and ihave subsequently fallen pregnant again and they are awfu. I'm up all night with them, they tend to be much worse at ight time. I'm getting constant thumps in my chest after the ectopic beat. It's making me miserable. I'm going to go to my ob and ask for. Referral to a cardiologist. Since my last doctor robbed me off saying they were normal, never investigated. 

I just wondered if anyone else is or has experienced this.

I'm terrified.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I do when my thyroid is out of whack.


----------



## Joesgirl

Me!! In my second pregnancy (10 years ago at age 25-26) I had a few episodes of skipped heartbeats, but my Dr at the time brushed it off and I never had that investigated (1st pregnancy at age 18 I never had one PVC). None the less, it was terrifying! Fast forward to my last pregnancy (at age 34). Starting at about 8 weeks I had horrible heart palpitations, non stop! Literally all day and night. It peaked during the second trimester and then got better during the 3rd, or maybe I just got used to them, if that is possible. I was sent to 2 different cardiologists, had echocardiograms, etc, and was told basically that my heart was having to work harder to pump all the extra blood, and along with the hormones, it was just what my heart did. I was afraid my heart was just going to give out, but was assured it would not, and thank the Lord, it didn't. They went away shortly after the birth (well I still get a few here and there but they don't bug me because it's nothing like during pregnancy). Now I am pretty sure I am pregnant again (would be 4th and last at age 36) and I am so scared to go through this all again! Labor and birth is nothing compared to the terror that comes with these PVC's and PAC's! I hope you find some answers and I'm here to talk if you need to. Sometimes other people don't understand how scary it is because they aren't feeling what you are feeling. Sarah


----------

